# Hello to all....



## fairways18 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hiya everyone,

We're quite new to motor homing our experiences so far are a couple of w/ends away, and 11 days touring Scotland with our motorbike (Honda Blackbird) if your interested, which travels in the motor home as I converted it around her.
Always stayed on a site as we've had the bike with us, but now the winters drawing in we will be going without her so a spot of wild camping will be on the cards.

Hope to bump into some of you one day.

Kind Regards

Steve & Linda


----------



## lenny (Oct 15, 2008)

Hiya,Fairways18 and welcome to the site, You can bump into us at Hayfield at the end of the month if you like, look forward to seeing your van and your bike

Any photo,s?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 15, 2008)

*welcome*

welcome 
come and join the fun

Weez 
Tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 15, 2008)

same from me welcome enjoy


----------

